# Hydration System



## from_the_NEK (May 7, 2009)

What system do you use to stay hydrated when you ride (Camelbak, waterbottle, etc)?

What do you put in it?

How do you keep it clean?


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2009)

I use a hydration pack, sometimes I pack a water bottle on the bike for longer rides just in case I use up all the water in the pack (70ounce I think).  I always use only water, I have no desire to clean out sugary crap after every ride.  When I get home I just take whatever is left in the bladder and throw it in the fridge.  Then I pull it out just before the next ride and fill it back up with water.  I've been known to use the freezer in the past, but then I need to plan far enough ahead to have it thawed for the beginning of the ride.  By using the fridge method it usually takes many rides before the water starts to taste funny and I have to wash it out.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 7, 2009)

I have a 70 oz Camelbak Mule that has worked really well. I too only put water in it. However, if I know I'm going to be storing it for a long period of time, I'll actually put some vodka in it to limit mold growth. This really has worked pretty well. I used to try to wash the reservoir with dish soap but it was really hard to get it all rinsed out and I could definitely taste it. With Vodka, I can deal with a little residual taste after a rinse out. 
I've heard of some people using bleach but that has got to be pretty bad for you if you don't get it all out.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2009)

I've heard of using bleach before too, doesn't seem like a really good idea to me.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2009)

Camelpak for water
Waterbottle for G2

FWIW, I've never cleaned my camelpak out.  After a ride (or ski day) I just hang in inverted with the bladder open so it dries out.  They sell come camelpak cleaning tabs, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they are basically denture cleaning tabs.

On hot days, I'll half fill the camelpak bladder with ice cubes to keep me nice and cool.


----------



## TheBEast (May 7, 2009)

100 oz camelbak and HEED, from Hammer Nutrition.  I really dig their stuff.  Checkem' out!

www.hammernutrition.com

If you order anything feel free to reference my customer number 91450 - Ryan C. and you'll get a discount off your first order.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> They sell come camelpak cleaning tabs, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they are basically denture cleaning tabs.



I've read that too, and I bought some to try it out.  Even though they didn't say they were mint flavored they were, making my water taste nasty.... uke:


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've read that too, and I bought some to try it out.  Even though they didn't say they were mint flavored they were, making my water taste nasty.... uke:



I bought some generic denture cleaning tab and they seemed to work good after the bladder got contaminated last year andI don't recall having any mint problem with them either.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've read that too, and I bought some to try it out.  Even though they didn't say they were mint flavored they were, making my water taste nasty.... uke:


Too funny.


----------



## kingdom-tele (May 8, 2009)

camelback

the amount of bleach it takes to kill bacteria and clean it with won't hurt you, and if you are sensitive to the taste or smell I usually just run a powdered electrolyte the first few rides, but I too am a water guy


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2009)

Camelback M.U.L.E. I typically use the 70 oz. bladder from my smaller Dakine hydration pack since I like the Nalgene bite me valve better than the Camelbak bite valves. I'll use the 100 oz. M.U.L.E. bladder if it's really hot or a long ride.

I always freeze my bladders with the leftover water after every ride. If I don't thaw it out in time, usually running warm water over it melts it enough to be able to open it and add more water. The benefit there is you have a nice chunk of ice keeping your water cold for the ride

Once a month or so, I'll rinse it out with hot water and antibacterical dish soap. I'll then lososely stuff some paper towel in it to keep the sides of the bladder from sticking o each other to keep it open so it can dry out. Never had any foul tasting water or growth using this approach.


----------



## nivlac_sebboh (May 8, 2009)

Camelbak - water only.  Some people use the Camelbak Elixir tabs as they don't have any sugar in them but i stick just to water.

I take the bite valve off and hang the bladder and tube upside down and make sure the sides of the bladder don't stick to each other.  It's worked as I'm using the same bladder, tube, and bite valve for 3 years in a row.  the bite value is now starting to leak a little bit so i always have to lock it so it doesn't leak out while riding.

If i have water left over in the bladder after i ride, i put the entire bladder in the fridge.  Don't leave it in there for too long as the plastic starts to absorb some of the smells of the fridge after a while.

Keep an eye on the tube, that is where the nasty stuff will grow - espically where the tube attaches to the bladder.


----------



## roark (Mar 30, 2010)

iodophor no rinse sanitizer (from homebrew shop - I just use a little whenever I brew) helps to keep it clean - so long as it hasn't gotten nasty already...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 31, 2010)

Camelback 70 oz...water only...hang to dry, never an issue


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 31, 2010)

I picked up a Hydrapack Laguna off Chainlove for $40 end of the season last year. Plenty of room and pockets on it. Good review of it on CF

http://www.crankfire.com/articles/read/90/2009_hydrapak_laguna_hydration_pack


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 31, 2010)

I use a Camelback w/ a 70oz bladder and since I try and ride almost every day don't really worry about cleaning it, just keep cycling (no pun intended) the water. Did give it a thorough cleaning over the winter.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2010)

Brian has a couple bladders that spent the winter in the fridge. :lol: I'm trying to locate mine so I can start using it again, but I fear he may have commandeered it. I don't remember what size, but it's a smallish Camelback.


----------



## Marc (Apr 1, 2010)

Camelbak bladder in a Dakine hydration pack.  The Dakine bladder sucked and leaked from the start.  Water only, Hammer Gel in a flask.  For mtb rides.

32 oz bottles for road rides.  Hammer Gel routine again.


----------

